

The first thing that should be shown in any Trigonometry class, done in Canvas - cesutherland
http://www.humblesoftware.com/demos/trig

======
chaosmachine
Something similar:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pi-unrolled-720.gif>

------
qwzybug
Super, super awesome. Just a few niggles:

\- The pi marker on the x axis stays fixed. As far as I can tell it doesn't
really refer.

\- phi is increasing, but the construction of the graph makes it look like phi
should be decreasing. Seems like the circle should be on the right, with the
line moving leftward and the phi values marked on the x axis receding in that
direction as well.

\- I'd like to be able to drag the graph around.

No one likes a whiner, so I tweaked a bit: <http://doormouse.org/trig>

~~~
cesutherland
Nice work!

------
Qz
You are getting sleepy... very very sleepy.

Seriously, I started feeling drowsy watching that.

------
wendroid
I've always loved watching that relationship.

Once you've added cos & tan and you can go home early, trig's done!

